# Netzwerk Login Felder ansprechen



## teamanym (23. Jun 2017)

Hallo, ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, dass mich automatisch einloggt, wenn ich meine accdaten dort eingebe. Wie kann ich auf die Website zugreifen und mich dort automatisch einloggen. (Hab noch nie etwas mit Java + http gemacht :c )

Lg und vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## JuKu (23. Jun 2017)

So einfach wird das nicht funktionieren (es sei denn, das Tool steuert deine Maus).
Es wäre sinnvoller (und evtl. auch notwendig), dafür ein Browser Addon zu schreiben.


----------

